# Central PA Subs Needed



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Work availible in the Harrisburg Area. Some 24 hr clear and some pre- 6AM work. Call Jon @ 215-8993. Must commit soon to get these bids. Thanks, Jon


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a few in the york/ harrisburg and carslie areas. 610-802-0744


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*Need a Sub - Harrsiburg area East & West shores*

a couple Mcdonalds and a few churches - Plow and salting

[email protected]


----------



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

What kind of work and how far from Allentown? I have a F250 with a 10ft Blizzard. Have experience in both residential, small and large commercial sites. Let me know.

Matt


----------

